# It figures



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It seems like I can never get ahead. Really does.

Just got notice that I'm getting laid off due to my boss's family issues. 

Just like when I went to go to college twice, I was devastatingly hit on my motorcycle while I was doing nothing but minding my own, and being a law abiding motorist. The second took me over a year to fully recover. Left me disabled, and I refused to take disability and got a job. It also left me in tremendous pain and the inability to have kids, and subject myself to terrible hormone swings due to not producing my own testosterone.

Fiance fails to manage her finances, and I fail to realize the mountain of heating a pond. Start to save again after diminishing a grand for a new aquarium. Now that's gone because I won't have a job come Christmas. Just for recent events. So many other instances of my hard work and effort blow up and say "haha, no thanks try again."

Seems like I fit the bill for when I reach the pearly gates, god will extend his hand and aks "No hard feelings?"

Tell me my fellow hobbyists that have more experience than I, does this BS ever end?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

nope, it never ends.....once you get your head above water the "hand" pushes you back under. I'm laid off now , too, so I know where you're comming from.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i started working full time a few months before i turned 12...i am now 67...bv77 is right ; it never ends.....before the 15th of this month our gas and electric will get turned off..they can't do it after the 15th...lol
just started back to work after being off for over a year.but i am only working part time and actually taking home less then i was when on unemployment..except now i have to buy more gas.....
but just like i have done all my life...i will stand back up and go foward face into the wind..we all have to face difficulties in life ; even those born into privilege will have to face some trials in their life..those that are weak will turn and run...those that are strong will march on....and all that we can do is pray that God gives us the strength to do that...

the very best of luck you killer......the rewards in the end are worth the struggle......


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I have had some struggles in my 35 years of life. Yeah life really sucks right now for many of us. But it will get better, I hope. 

Lohachata: I mean this with all due respect: there is a thing called a bicycle, so you can pedal your way to work every day, plus you will be getting exercise and you can be healthy. Another thing, since you are of senior age, why not apply for social security benefits, and AARP (for medical benefits)? You can live off social security.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This seems to be the new normal. Full time hours are cut to part time. Part time hours cut further. A College degree that cost $100,000 to get a part time seasonal minimum wage job that has no benefits and can go at any time. Companies expand and then go bankrupt. You get hired and the job get eliminated before you start. 

Things have got to get better eventually, or we learn to live with less. Time to plant some food crops in the yard and get a few chickens (except the homeowner's association will stop you) for eggs. At some point, you can only look up.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

everyone has issues bud, keep your head up no matter what is all you can do, life is a ******************** sometimes.
and fair play to you refusing to give in to your disability... shows you have a strong character


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

emc7: some careers will go away. But the one I am going for isn't likely going to go away because they are needed more and more. I am going to become an advocate for people with disabilities. Government jobs are going to be staying for a very long time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angel...i have several disabilities that prevent me from anything more than a short bike ride....and work is 12 miles just on the freeway..almost 20 by standard roads..
i am already on social security. but since i did not make a lot of money throughout my working life , the amount i get is not that much...

something that a lot of people don't quite understand is that the amount of money you get from S.S. is based upon your lifetime earnings and how much was put into S.S..
then there are the medical expenses....being diabetic i have a few different meds to buy..they are not cheap..i have just recently had cataract surgery in both eyes and am looking at probably 4 more major surgeries in the next year....
one of the reasons why i am selling my knife collection is to pay the bills...
what i know is that it is important for me to keep pushing ahead and try to survive as best i can..my goals are to get the food business website up and going..to try and make sure that i take care of my family....i always have hope...without hope all is lost...

God does not put more upon your shoulders than you can bear...these trials and tribulations only make us stronger..


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

A little over a year ago, things got so bad for me that I tried to take my own life... luckily I didn't succeed and as of now I have the words I live by written on me in ink; Grateful to live life, Persistent enough to withstand hardships, Stably existing with GRACE. I find that these words calm me down in times of crisis. I hope with all of my heart that your situation gets better soon, but it will eventually. Just give it time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Government is overdue for for the sort of dislocation in employment due to technology that the private sector has already experienced. Low and mid-level jobs will be replaced by machines. People will enter their own info and computers will do paperwork and make eligibility decisions. There will be jobs in setting policy and implementing it, auditing and walking people through the process and e-paperwork. But the help jobs will likely move from local office to centralized call center. Plenty of jobs in taking care of aging baby boomers, too. But these are the ones exempt from minimum wage and health insurance mandates. It sucks that the people wiping grandpa's nose can't afford treatment for bronchitis. The age of training for one job and keeping it until you retire is over. Just to survive we need to reinvent ourselves with every new shift and the interval between shifts is shrinking constantly. Cherish the small stuff, smell the flowers and hang in there. Do the best you can and don't worry about the what you can't change. Our days of "hardships" would be considered paradise by people of most earlier eras. Count your blessings.


----------

